# What song do you think best describes Halloween?



## bignick

So i am on my computer going through my music library and i come across my halloween music and i have to say there are a lot of songs that remind me of halloween but no song gets me more pumped up for those creepy nights in october like "In the House/ In a Hearbeat" by John Murphy. Its basically the theme song to 28 Days Later. I love listening to that song and working on my props or setting up my yard or drawing new ideas. Its what really makes me think of Halloween.

What song reminds you of or makes you think of Halloween?


----------



## scourge999

That is a cool song. Thanks for posting link. Mine is way to obvious, Halloween by the Misfits. I know, Lame.


----------



## bignick

There is no such thing as lame when it comes to halloween music.


----------



## Draik41895

this is halloween by marylin manson


----------



## bignick

oh i have only heard that once but yeah thats a cool song!


----------



## groovie ghoulie

Halloween Theme song from the movie Halloween


----------



## IshWitch

Dead Man's Party always gets me going!
Love that song!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

The House of 1000 Corpses theme By Rob Zombie

Its our haunted house anthem

close second this is halloween from the orginal nightmare before xmas soundtrack


----------



## ithurt

i second the misfits halloween! 
anything with the misfits can never be lame.


----------



## Ervserver

Monster Mash by Bobby Picket


----------



## iffy49

Another vote for 'This is Halloween' either by Marilyn Manson or the original.


----------



## RoxyBlue

When I was in grade school, we learned "Halloween's Coming". One version goes like this:

Halloween's coming, Halloween's coming
Skeletons will be after you
Ghosts and bats and big black cats
Oooh, Oooh, Oooh, Oooh, Ooooh - BOO!

Another version:

Halloween's coming, Halloween's coming.
Skeletons will be after you.
Witches, cats, and big black bats.
Ghosts and goblins, too.
Flap, flap, flap go the big black bats
Ooooo. Boo!
"Meow, meow, meow," go the ugly cats.
Ooooo. Boo!


Now THAT's a song that not only makes me think of Halloween, but gives me that moment of childhood nostalgia


----------



## Don Givens

The song Black Sabbath for the music more than the lyrics. It is the first song on their first album and the first year I had a haunt I put my speakers outside and played that CD, as soon as Trick or Treat began. 

I was married then and my wife passed out the candy while I dressed up in one of those faceless reaper robes and pointed the kids in her direction without saying a word. 

The yard was pretty scary but my wife didn't dress up and she made sure to smile and be real friendly so the small kids didn't get too scared. The bigger kids just thought our house was really cool. 

It is a great memory and when I hear that song it always reminds me.


----------



## Uncle Steed

Yeah, mine is definitely Boris Pickett's "Monster Mash". A while back, I was writing for a local paper here called "The Uncommon Sense. I requested an interview with Bobby Pickett for the paper, and was amazed to find his home phone number in my e-mail!! Sadly, he passed away before our interview could come to fruition.

Anyway, for me, that is the reigning Halloween song, and I don't know if any other song will ever be able to dethrone it!!


----------



## Great White

Ervserver said:


> Monster Mash by Bobby Picket


I 2nd that. Great karaoke song too.


----------



## Sinister

_Halloween_-*Dead Kennedys*


----------



## charlie

There is a song called 'Night of the Vampire'. I believe its by 13th floor elevators. I heard it for the first time at Cedar Point's Halloweeneds. Now, I listen to it (among other songs) every year when I setup my haunt. Any other time I listen it it, it instantly brings back Halloween memories.

Charlie


----------



## Sickie Ickie

"This is Halloween" from Nightmare before Christmas soundtrack


----------



## Hauntful

I always thought This is Halloween is a good choice.


----------



## Jonathan

H-A-Double L-O-Double E-N that spells Halloween. By Wade. That one always since I was a kid. Love it to this day. 

It's even the theme song for my non-profit now Costumes For Kids. 

That song is Halloween Season to me.


----------



## IshWitch

RoxyBlue said:


> When I was in grade school, we learned "Halloween's Coming". One version goes like this:
> 
> Halloween's coming, Halloween's coming
> Skeletons will be after you
> Ghosts and bats and big black cats
> Oooh, Oooh, Oooh, Oooh, Ooooh - BOO!
> 
> Another version:
> ~snipped~
> Now THAT's a song that not only makes me think of Halloween, but gives me that moment of childhood nostalgia


How cool is that! I have a school choir song as well!
Always think of it and it takes me back!

"Oh It's Halloween"
Witches, Pumpkin heads and Black Cats
Scary spooks and Black Bats
Oh It's Halloween

Halloween's the night
to
Dress up like a sight
to
Give your friends a fright
Look out it's Halloween

Halloween night is a night when 
Fearful things are seen
Look out!
Look out!
Look out it's Halloween!

Kind of hard to write here because part of it was sung in the round, with all of the "...it's Halloween" lining up, but these are the best lines!


----------



## Spooky1

What about "Thriller", anything narrated by Vincent Price has to be considered.


----------



## stygma

Smell the Witch by Mortiis

It's been ten long years since I smelled the witch.
I don't think she will ever go away.
Do you think that's her lurking over there?
In that shadow that has been cast by me?
Can you smell the witch?
The witch is still alive.
Can you smell the witch?
I see her dead eyes.
I wanted you to go away.
Can you smell the witch?
The witch will never go away.
Does she hide in that old corner over there?
Are you dead when you are made of straw?
Is she still in that old house? The lonely old house.
Far away from everyone else. Her smell was strong up there.
The first time I saw you.
I smelt you more than I could see you.
The smell won't go away.
Is this how fear smells?
Does fear smell like a witch?
Come on smell the witch.
Can you smell the witch?
Sneaking up behind.
Can you smell the witch?
Can you feel the fear?
I want to go far away.
Can you smell the witch?
The witch will never go away.


----------



## kprimm

*halloween song*

Man that is a tough question.I actually have a few that really remind me of halloween. The great pumpkin waltz from charlie brown, This is halloween from the nightmare before christmas,the halloween theme from the movie, of course monster mash,and trick or treat from the band halloween.


----------



## Robert

Music from the animated film "The Halloween Tree" by John Debney.


----------



## autumnghost

This is going to sound totally cheesy but the music from Charlie Brown's Halloween special and Time Warp.


----------



## Toktorill

autumnghost said:


> This is going to sound totally cheesy but the music from Charlie Brown's Halloween special and Time Warp.


Ooo... I always crank the Time Warp during construction.  My #1 fave mood song for Halloween is ICP's Boogie Woogie.


----------



## Spooklights

Dead Man's Party by Oingo Boingo
The Great Pumpkin Waltz from the Charlie Brown show...(I like the Chick Corea version too)
Halloween by Jason Webley
In Our Haunted House by Andrew Gold

And one I learned in school and still like; Five Little Pumpkins
Five little pumpkins sitting on a gate
The first one said, "Oh my, it's getting late!"
The second one said "There are witches in the air."
The third one said "But we don't care."
The fourth one said "Let's run and run and run."
The fifth one said "I'm ready for some fun."
Oo-oo went the wind, and out went the lights,
And the five little pumpkins rolled out of sight.


----------



## highbury

I'd agree with the other posters about "Halloween" by The Misfits, but I like Samhain (Glenn Danzig's second band) even more. "Black Dream" or "The Howl" just make me smile...


----------



## badger

I'm sure it's been mentioned before and by other artists, but "This is Halloween" by Danny Elfman personifies this glorious holiday like no other...


----------



## nixie

I love Danny Elfman's This is Halloween, but this classic takes me right back to my childhood:


----------



## HalloweeNut

*Does Home Haunting have a theme song?*

Just curious: does anyone else have a certain song or tune that you listen to to get in the haunting spirit. For me personally, it's Rob Zombie's "House of 1000 Corpses" song. For me, it brings to mind images of a haunt run by a REAL killer, looking tricks, not treats, and it also sums up the feeling of a scarred ToT. So, what's your haunting theme song?


----------



## GrimmEverafter

The cover of This is Halloween by Marilyn Manson, hands down. It was Nightmare Before Christmas that got me hooked to Halloween, and the song is just so inspiring, both whimsically and terrifyingly.


----------



## Evil Queen

Does home haunting have a theme song? 
Yep it goes...
Ouch! Darn it! I burned my finger with the hot glue gun.
Ouch! Darn it! I cut my finger with the Xacto knife.
Ouch! Darn it! I hit my thumb with the hammer.
Ouch! Darn it! I dropped the coffin on my foot.








I do like to listen to Rob Zombie while we're setting up.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Odd but I don't have any music that really gets me in the halloween mood but it doesn't seem right to me to have ToT without John Carpenter's Halloween playing in the background.

I have an old cassette with a Halloween mix of jazz, Michael Jackson's Thriller and a big voice saying, "Happy Halloween". It makes me smile every time I hear it. I wish I had it on disk.


----------



## deathstaste

*give this a listen*

give this a listen/read it might change some opinions


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Me likey....


----------



## Hauntiholik

Great song deathstaste!


----------



## MorbidMariah

Yeah that song does kick some booty, Deathstaste! 

I think for me, Oingo Boingo and Rob Zombie make me feel the most like Halloween.


----------



## BadTable Manor

My Halloween holy trinity: Halloween Party by Andrew Gold; Halloween Spooks by Lambert, Hendricks, and Ross; Everyday is Halloween by Minstry. And another vote for The Great Pumpkin Waltz.


----------



## markspencer

I Put A Spell On You - Screamin' Jay Hawkins (this one will make your flesh crawl, he really sounds demented!)


----------



## haleysmith

Phantom of the Opera 
Little devil 
Devil gate drive Suzi Quatro 
Jump the broomstick Brenda Lee 
Psycho theme 
Road to Hell Chris Rea 
Haunted House Of Rock-Whodini 
I Put A Spell On You- Screamin' Jay Hawkins
Ween - Voodoo Lady 
The Specials - Ghost Town

These are the ones that come in my mind right now.


----------



## Rahnefan

For me it's the music from the C64 game *Cauldron* (1980s), nicely remixed by someone named DJ Mitch, and I think it is available here: http://www.remix64.com/track/dj_mitch/cauldron_hexenkche_walpurgisnacht_hardtance_mix/

If that link doesn't work, PM me and I'll send it to you. To me it's simple and perfect.


----------



## MotelSixx

Intro to 'Hells Bells' by AC~DC


----------



## remylass

Toccata and Fugue in D Minor by Bach. It is from an old Haunted House record I had as a kid, and I tried and tried to play it on our old pump organ. It is also my current ringtone. Here is a link in case you aren't familiar with it.


----------



## Rahnefan

...um...I want to change my answer to Toccata and Fugue in D Minor by Bach.


----------



## Hauntiholik

remylass said:


> Toccata and Fugue in D Minor by Bach.........It is also my current ringtone.


It's my ringtone too!


----------



## remylass

Hauntiholik said:


> It's my ringtone too!


That's awesome! I have had it since last fall. Prior to that, it was Tubular Bells.


----------



## Lunatic

Monster Mash & Thriller.


----------



## debbie5

The bass notes in that fugue kick ASS outside on good speakers! I have a whole CD of classical creepy music...there's another one I like..what is it...something like the word "aquarium" by another old dude...can't think of it.


----------



## debbie5

This is it: http://www.fanpop.com/spots/classical-music/videos/10559672/title/saint-saens-aquarium


----------



## The Halloween Lady

There is a song my mom sang to me when I was a child. I soooo loved and hated it as a kid! I also sang to my kids. I don't think many people have ever heard it but it always puts me in the Halloween spirit.

_ew ew ew ew ew ew ew
Tis the night of halloween

ew ew ew ew ew ew ew
Oh, such funny things are seen

ew, ew, ew
ew, ew, ew_

*BOO!*


----------



## niteprince

Enter the sandman by Metallica... always gets me in the spirit to start building!

thriller is always a staple along with This is halloween!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I am probably the only person on the forum that doesn't like "this is Halloween", and as much as I love Marilyn Manson, I dislike his version even more than the original.

Can't think of any songs from my childhood either.

Seems like there is a couple of top 40 that make me think of halloween but it is only because they were on the air during the season. I feel sad...I don't have a Halloween song other than John Carpenter's Halloween Theme and that cassette mix.


----------



## pensivepumpkin

*Qqw*

When I was a child we had a pretty cool music teacher, and she would change up what we did based on seasons and holidays. My favorite, to the tune of "I've been working on the railroad"

I've been working on my costume,
all the live long day!
I've been working on my costume,
watch out! I'm on my way!
When you see me at your doorbell,
you'll know what I mean...
I've been working on my costume-
cause it's Halloween!

Crazy kind of nose,
crazy kind of ears,
don't know what I am
but I look weird!
Makeup on my face,
powder everyplace.
All because it's Halloween!:jol:

Very childish, and I loves it! I sing it all the time while working, which I am sure annoys the DH to no end.

+1 on the AC/DC as well.

Has anyone mentioned some Ministry? I know part of the lyric is in someone's signature, but I totally used to listen to that one on the way to work at the Stepford job.


----------



## corwin137

I know I'm late to this particular party, but think I can add some stuff that might be cool. Hoping too, not to step on the "Halloween Music List Top 1000" thread:

Bessie Smith: Haunted House Blues
Chris Poland: Demons
Curtis Mayfield: If There's Hell Below, and Right On for the Darkness
Dr. John: Gris Gris, I Walk on Guilded Splinters
Holly Golightly: Devil Do
Screamin' Jay Hawkins: Feast of the Mau Mau


----------

